# cockapoo traits



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

my cockapoo Izzy is 10 months old she is greedy wants to play 24/7 seems to constantly make little noises to say she wants out or in or attention she plays with my feet all night when i want to watch tv is never still and always wants cuddled are they all like this (i luv her by the way)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I have two couch potatoes! They love their walks but are more than happy to curl up at home. Honey is sometimes a bit of a fidgeter and comes up to the sofa but backs off again if I go to pick her up and just wants to potter around. But as she's only 16 weeks I'm sure it's just puppy behaviour so not sure whether this will get better or worse!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine aren't greedy or badger for attention but they have each other for that. Their traits are that they tend to jump up and pull on their leads!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie at 12 weeks will quite happily crash for a couple of hours after her walk.She potters during the day and sleeps on and off.Once evening comes she spends a couple of hours having crazy moments,chasing the children,dashing around etc.Then at about 9.00 she settles until 7.00 in the morning 
xClare


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is 11 months and is in between all this. He tends to be more on the quite settled side . . before Carley. Now they have a go every night of about an hour, mad dashes, growling, biteing, playing, but after sundown they seem to settle down more. He rarely asks for direct attention from us, hardly ever lays on us or our feet, he is very independent. Carley seems to be the same. If she gets up on the couch with us she goes to the other side and lays down. They are very affectionate when we get home from work and give lots of kisses, then its off to play in the yard. Sami will follow us from room to room just to be nosey lol Carley just follows him!
At times we take them on walks separately so we can have one on one time with them individually, and they seem to love this. 
all dogs are different . . and isnt it funny we seem to pine for the opposite at times . . When I read of real snuggly poos, I often wish mine were like that . . but I love them to pieces just like they are.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hi annieb,,you just described ginger, she want to play all the time and even when she takes a nap it has got to be on mine or the wife's feet,,and she does make these funny little squealing sounds at a very low volume and you can just about hear it when she wants to go out and some times she will sleep on my chest at i nap in my lounge chair,, yes i love it also,,,,,SL


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Such characters!*



annieb said:


> my cockapoo Izzy is 10 months old she is greedy wants to play 24/7 seems to constantly make little noises to say she wants out or in or attention she plays with my feet all night when i want to watch tv is never still and always wants cuddled are they all like this (i luv her by the way)


Yep Lola Bear is a talker! She goes to daycare and her daycare teacher always comments how she makes noises and talks when she wants something. This is something Lola has done since we got her! It's very cute and I only wish I had a translator! We had a conversation for about 10 minutes the other day. I will try to capture it on video and post it next time! 

Lola doesn't play with our feet anymore she just loves getting up in sofa and cuddling. She goes to back door when she wants the toilet and goes to front door when she wants walkies. I try to mix it up so she isn't expecting a walk at any certain time because of how my schedule is. Sometimes she makes the decision though! She doesn't ask for her meals but eats up when it's given to her. 

She is a bit of a problem if we eat in the living room (weekends sometimes), we have to put her in another room, she can't help herself trying to sniff our plates. If we are in dining room she just curls up on the lounger until we finish. 

She loves mornings because she gets out of her crate does the worlds most ridiculous stretching ever then gets to come in to bed for a wee while! She gets in under duvet and goes right down to the bottom, lies on her back with her legs in the air (favourite position for Lola) holding the duvet up as a tent. On weekends she will do this for a few hours, happy to let us lie in! 

Gosh I could go on forever! I was leaving her to daycare today and as soon as we turned into the lane of the farm she started shrieking with excitement! She LOVES it! 

Wow sorry for the long post! Had to get it all in there!


----------

